# 3.5"  vs 3" Shell for ducks, whats your opinion?



## lblanton1 (Jun 19, 2012)

Whats yall's opinion on 3.5's vs 3" shells.  Its a popular debate and I am wondering what others think? I want a gun with a 3.5 capability myself...


----------



## levi5002 (Jun 19, 2012)

3.5 = waste of time and money
3 = good 
2 3/4 = even better if it kills and patterns well

a decoying bird is a dead one.....


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 19, 2012)

3.5 is for turkeys, some other big game.

2 3/4 is great but it wont pattern as good as 3 in. in my gun.
Like levi5002 said; a decoying bird is a dead one. I like putting the birds in your face.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jun 19, 2012)

x2 I agree with both of the Master Waterfowl hunters. I will never us a 3.5 when hunting ducks. I used a 3 inch shell always. It patterns better and it also kicks less, which is good if you are shooting a lot. If you get them close enough a 410 will kill them.


----------



## gacowboy (Jun 19, 2012)

I agree, 3" all the way for ducks. 
3.5" for turkeys.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 19, 2012)

I shoot a 3" 12 ga and my 2 hunting partners shoot 3" 20's and i would too if I owned one. Wings cupped and feet down = dead ducks.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 19, 2012)

3" #3


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 19, 2012)

I started shooting 3.5s when a guy I took hunting with me "forgot" to bring enough shells on a few hunting trips.  Since his gun only shot 3", I bought 3.5.  The next time he asked to "borrow" some shells, I handed him a box of the 3.5s.  He wasn't happy with me that he couldn't mooch shells off me anymore.

I continued to shoot 3.5s and only noticed more shoulder soreness for my efforts.  Now, the only time I buy 3.5s is if I'm targeting geese that I think are going to be high flyers on the edge of my range.  Otherwise, 3" shells (and new hunting partners who bring their own shells) is the way I go, and kill (miss) just as many birds as when I shot 3.5s.


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 19, 2012)

3 1/2 for turkeys and 3 inch in number 3 for Ducks.

CJ


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 19, 2012)

They each have their purpose, 3.5 for turkeys, too much power and you get a blowout in your pattern.

For me, I like Kent FS #2's for geese and ducks, dead is dead if you get them in nice and close, too many want to start shooting at them at 35 yds, then the next is 40-45 yds.  Let them get inside 15-20 yds and even the following shots are well within most gun and shooter capability.

Worst thing they can do is hit the blind.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Jun 19, 2012)

Shoot 3" #3's mainly for ducks.  Keep a box of 3-1/2" BB's in the blind bag for the Honkers; but have killed them (Honkers) with 3" # 2's.  

Like others have said, world of difference between the recoil of the 3-1/2 and 3.  And the older you get, you appreciate the lighter recoil.


----------



## fearthebeard333 (Jun 19, 2012)

Shoot 3.5" if you really need to bust a goose in the mouth from a good distance but I shoot my 11-87 that only can shoot 3" and I like to say that I don't miss to often.


----------



## Smokey73 (Jun 19, 2012)

3'S FOR DUCKS & TURKEY
3.5 FOR GEESE

HEAVY SHOT ONLY.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 19, 2012)

WOODIE13 said:


> They each have their purpose, 3.5 for turkeys, too much power and you get a blowout in your pattern.
> 
> For me, I like Kent FS #2's for geese and ducks, dead is dead if you get them in nice and close, too many want to start shooting at them at 35 yds, then the next is 40-45 yds.  Let them get inside 15-20 yds and even the following shots are well within most gun and shooter capability.
> 
> Worst thing they can do is hit the blind.




Then the dog would be mad... LOL But not me I wouldnt have to walk far,,,


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jun 19, 2012)

3&1/2's  unless i have to buy a box of 3's. but thats only when I run out and need more and that all the store has. thats just how i roll.


----------



## T Tolbert (Jun 19, 2012)

2.75 high brass lead 6 best shell made!!


----------



## Robk (Jun 20, 2012)

3" all day on regular puddle ducks,  3.5's on the geese and on the eiders up here.  and still have to wait for them to get in close.  double down coats are like class 3 body armor on them


----------



## brittonl (Jun 20, 2012)

3" for me as well. Sometimes pickup a box of 3.5's if on sale, etc. and use on divers. I prefer 3" for turkeys too (dif gun tho). 

Tried a case of 3" Hevi-metal #4 loads last season and was very pleased. Trying a different 3" brand & load this coming season. I do shoot a 3.5 chambered gun though, & its a Beretta so it handles just about anything ... lol


----------



## killerv (Jun 20, 2012)

3in, mostly #4s

I picked up a used 20ga M1 several years back in time to get a few hunts in with it. Figured it would be a fun gun for ringers and woodies around the house. All I could find in the stores was 2 3/4in #4s. I was amazed! For decoying ducks, it was more than enough. Don't think you need a canon to kill a duck.


----------



## fishndinty (Jun 20, 2012)

Robk said:


> 3" all day on regular puddle ducks,  3.5's on the geese and on the eiders up here.  and still have to wait for them to get in close.  double down coats are like class 3 body armor on them



That's how I feel too.  I use 3.5" #1 or #2 shot for everything (ducks and geese) though, because most of my spots you are likely to see a mixed bag and not have time to switch back and forth.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 20, 2012)

3" #2 blindsides/Carlson mid range **** choke for both ducks and geese


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 20, 2012)

This year shot 3" Blindside #2 and harvest everything I shot. It hammers Canada geese and ducks. From timber in Ar. to fields , lakes here in Ga. Harvest Geese out to 40 yds. Most were in your Face. I ll put them up next to any shell. You buy in case $17 a box for 25 That is $. 68 shell That is well worth it for dead bird. Very few cripples. But you can  almost killem with anything when they are in your.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 20, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> This year shot 3" Blindside #2 and harvest everything I shot. It hammers Canada geese and ducks. From timber in Ar. to fields , lakes here in Ga. Harvest Geese out to 40 yds. Most were in your Face. I ll put them up next to any shell. You buy in case $17 a box for 25 That is $. 68 shell That is well worth it for dead bird. Very few cripples. But you can  almost killem with anything when they are in your.



I love them too, Larry. I call them face melters because last year I hit a goose in the face at about 20 yards, and lets just say he wasnt very photogenic afterwards...


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jun 20, 2012)

3.74 and the 3.5 are about the same to me but 3.5 to my browning gold 10 gauge is a massive differance.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 20, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> I love them too, Larry. I call them face melters because last year I hit a goose in the face at about 20 yards, and lets just say he wasnt very photogenic afterwards...



Yes, We had some shot at 10 yds and they were not photogenic or eatable! So we shoot them at 25yds head on. and just said the dog dont have a long retieve.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 20, 2012)

Woods Savvy said:


> 3.74 and the 3.5 are about the same to me but 3.5 to my browning gold 10 gauge is a massive differance.



Heck all you shoot is a 3" 20ga. for ducks and SBE 12ga. for geese,  inless you are snow hunting that you love to do!!! NOT


----------



## ranger07 (Jun 22, 2012)

3" 1 1/8oz #2 is my favorite load I have patterned it in many different chokes, choke constrictions, and brand of shells. If you find one that patterns good #2 is the most versatile shot size there. I've cut down snows and specks with the same load out to 40 yds along with woodies at 10 yards. Great combo all around. Good luck and pattern your gun until it no longer interests you.


----------



## chase870 (Jun 22, 2012)

Put your shell and gun combo on paper and pattern it. The pattern board will tell you what to shoot


----------



## Mark K (Jun 22, 2012)

3.5" until they come out with a 4"!!


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 27, 2012)

3 inch number two


----------



## Rich M (Jun 27, 2012)

I typically shoot 2-3/4 inch #4s and have no problems killing ducks.

A 3-inch shell does pack more shot - don't use em unless I'm going on a trip and do not know what ranges will be offered.  Will bring #4 and #2 shells.

I bought the 835 (first 3.5 inch shell gun) the day the became available and shot 2 boxes thru it, then went back to 2-3/4 inch shells.  Wasn't worth it to me.  It did not extend range much and still crippled birds.

What you need to ask yourself is what ranges am I shooting?  How many shots do I average for each bird.  

Before anyone whines - my furthest 1 shot-dead-drop-bird was a black duck at 63 yards with #1 steel.  I wouldn't take that shot nowadays, but I did back then (20-25 years ago).


----------



## Blue Petes (Jun 27, 2012)

T Tolbert said:


> 2.75 high brass lead 6 best shell made!!




Yeah! What he said.

I use 2 3/4" or 3" 1 1/4-1 3/8oz  #2-4 shot for steel


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 28, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> I started shooting 3.5s when a guy I took hunting with me "forgot" to bring enough shells on a few hunting trips.  Since his gun only shot 3", I bought 3.5.  The next time he asked to "borrow" some shells, I handed him a box of the 3.5s.  He wasn't happy with me that he couldn't mooch shells off me anymore.
> 
> I continued to shoot 3.5s and only noticed more shoulder soreness for my efforts.  Now, the only time I buy 3.5s is if I'm targeting geese that I think are going to be high flyers on the edge of my range.  Otherwise, 3" shells (and new hunting partners who bring their own shells) is the way I go, and kill (miss) just as many birds as when I shot 3.5s.



Boodro, you getting old?  How many times you ragged me about the need to shoot 3.5 in shells. You even said in your post that if the shots are farther, you promoting skybusting ain't ya?

I think the 3.5 shell gives a false sense of more range and kill effectiveness. I like 3 inch # 2's for most situations, if I'm shooting woodies on the creek it's 2 3/4 20 gauge for me.


----------



## coyotebgone (Jun 30, 2012)

2 3/4" T shot steel,  loaded for max velocity.  If your not an excellent shot then this payload could be a "B".   I can get a lot more speed out of this load than a 3" or 3.5" due to chamber pressure. I have all three guns.  

I can reload this shell for 8.00 per box.


----------



## Scott R (Jun 30, 2012)

lblanton1 said:


> Whats yall's opinion on 3.5's vs 3" shells.  Its a popular debate and I am wondering what others think? I want a gun with a 3.5 capability myself...



3" are plenty IMO.  I have a gun chambered for 3.5" but I've backed off that shell over the past few years.   I just don't see any advantage to it unless your turkey hunting.....and that's even up for debate.

Any 2.75" and 3" shell on the market at any shot size is more than enough to kill a duck or goose at 35 yards.  Pattern your gun and choose a shot that gives you the best pattern and stick with it.

I only shoot #4's but every gun is different.  See what works for you.


----------



## duck smacker (Jun 30, 2012)

3.5 2 win dryloc it just works best for me


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 1, 2012)

*Please define*



duckcutter788 said:


> x2 I agree with both of the Master Waterfowl hunters. I will never us a 3.5 when hunting ducks. I used a 3 inch shell always. It patterns better and it also kicks less, which is good if you are shooting a lot. If you get them close enough a 410 will kill them.


 a MASTER WATERFOWL HUNTER?


----------

